# Thoughts on the New Franky



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Got my new Frankenstein models other day and was just going through one. I got the pieces removed and was test fitting parts - they fit like a dream! The detail is really good and the facial features do look really nice up close in hand. Tje base is impressive and well thought out in its construction.
Of extra note is the packaging and instructions - the box bottom made of stone wall printing is a nice extra touch! I feel this will be another classic kit like the original Aurora - cant wait to see everyone's painting interpretations on this one.
Steve


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I couldn't agree more! I just started building mine this evening. Right out of the box it looks Great, the details are really impressive!! Should be LOTS of FUN!! - Denis


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

So far, all of the build-ups look great. Having said that, now mine will probably look like crap!:lol:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

dont you mean crapenstein?

Actually Frankenstein is one of the harder monsters to paint for a variety of reasons... skin tone... all black or dark outfit...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

The suit painted flat black, then lightly drybrushed charcoal grey should make for a nice looking outfit. That's my attack plan, anyway.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I received mine from Tower on Monday. With 3 other projects on the bench, and a four foot high stack elsewhere in my workshop, I won't be assembling it too soon. However I might make it my next one after the current three. But I agree the parts look great. There has been a bunch of discussion here on the likeness but I am not too picky and find it very good. If I had to nit pick my only significant observation would be maybe it is a bit tall and thin. But that doesn't bother me at all, especially compared to the old Aurora Frankenstein that is one of the three on the bench. But that one is being done for nostalgia purposes primarily. You know how so many of us over 50 guys take on that second childhood. And I agree the build ups that have been posted so far are great, mine will never approach what some of these guys are turning out.


----------



## mr.victor (Feb 11, 2009)

How does this kit compare in size to the old Aurora kit?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm looking at things to enhance while I build this one. I've scribed board ends into the side of the door. Next I'll probably dremel some stone texture into the top and back end of the wall. The lack of hinges on the door is bothering me, so I'll probably scratch some big ol' iron ones.

Should there be a door latch of somekind showing on the side of the handle plate that mates with the door jamb?


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I looked at the movie still and I think there was no latch hardware on that door. Wasn't it just a movie set? On my build I've repositioned the door forward so it can be hinged. Needless to say, Franky had to be also repositioned so his left hand is still over the edge of the door. I used some Aves Apoxy to add a bit of stone texture to the door opening.


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

I love the base, just a few modifications to make it better, I have scribed the insides of the doorway with the rock pattern, I'm also hinging the door so it can swing, I'll post some pics later tonight.
Also here is a closeup of the door latch.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well if you notice the door in the kit is 3 times as thick as in the movie...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not going to kick about this kit any more...I picked it up at my LHS as a Halloween gift to myself  and I love it! Doesn't matter that the likeness isn't dead-on...we know who it's supposed to be...and with the right amount of liquid cement the seam work is going to be minimal...I'll be adjusting the left hand position as Dave Metzner advised, and changing the position of the feet to closer reflect the pose on the box lid...a couple other minor adjustments...one sweet kit! Of course, it'll have to sit side-by-side on a shelf with classic Frankenstein...and I have plans for him too...oh yessssss... :devil:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Got my Frankie kits today from CultTVman, thanks Steve. Kudos to Moebius for a very cool styrene kit! :thumbsup:


----------

